# 2)-600 watts vs 1)-1000 watts



## Flyinghigh (Sep 12, 2014)

Ok thinking of buying 2)-600 watts hps to go into a 6x8 room.  
Will this be enough lighting.?

I am trying to keep the electric down and figure 2- 600 watts would be better then 2)-1000 watts and still grow 8 plants without any problems.

Any info will help..


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 12, 2014)

I run a 4x8 with 3x 600w and I am content with the light footprint. If i had a 6x8 room I would much rather have the 2x 1000w lights over 2x 600w hps. I will be beefing up the flower room for the winter by expanding to an 8'x8' area and i'll be adding another 2k to the 1800w i'm already using.  

Go with the 2k my friend unless you wanna go with 3x 600w hps....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 12, 2014)

IMO, 2 600W is not enough light for 48 sq ft.  That would only give you 3750 lumens per sq ft.  If you want to cut your space down, you could probably still fit 8 plants just fine.  I have a space that is 3 x 6.5 running a 1000W and I can get 8 plants in that space just fine if they are not monsters.  But 1200 watts in 48 sq ft is probably going to result in unsatisfactory results--stretched plants and light airy buds.

My ex and I used to grow in a large room.  We made some moveable dividers with mylar (I would use Panda film now) and PVC tubing.  They looked somewhat like the dividers they use in large office spaces to separate the workers.  We could move them to work and as the plants got bigger.  If you are looking to lessen your electrical costs, you really need to lessen the space you have to light also.


----------



## Locked (Sep 12, 2014)

I also feel 2 600's won't cut it in that size space.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 12, 2014)

IMO, the decision lies in one question.... How high is the room?

My biggest problem with my 1000w light was keeping the plants away from it. I got light bleaching and leaf burn like crazy. I am using 600w now and the plants are 2" from the hood lens and not suffering at all for it.

If the ceiling is low, 600w and probably 4 of them for that space. If the ceiling is high enough (or your plants are low enough or scrog'd or whatever) definitely 1000w. I mean, why not (if cost is not a factor)?

And, no matter what wattage, I suggest that you probably still need 4 just because these hoods are so tiny these days that you get a very small [effective] footprint out of a hood. I'm not considering lumens or any of that. Just footprint.

Maybe a light mover.

My space is 1/2 that size and 2 hoods light it up just right. One barely lights half the room.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 13, 2014)

I don't have the problems that Hackerman has with the 1000W.  I get some bleach on some strains if I let them grow right up to the glass, but any problems are minor.  You can buy any size hood you want, they are not all small.  In my space, I didn't get any better yield from 2 600W lights as I did from a 1000W.  I just figured that given my conditions that 7500 lumens per sq ft is about all my plants could utilize.


----------



## orangesunshine (Sep 13, 2014)

bigger is always better---6 x 8 space = 2---8" hoods w/ 1k watt bulbs---u'll be kicking urself later for not maximizing ur space now

what are ur height restrictions and do u have plant count restrictions???

whats ur harvest weight goal?

can u control temperature?

all to be considered before u decide which way to go---jmo


----------



## bud88 (Sep 14, 2014)

Look into Hydrofarm Raptor 8 air cooled hood...It is a monster and is, unfortunately too big to fit in a 4' x 4' tent or I would get one.         http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=11312I

They claim it has best in the world reflective quality's....Granted that is a sales pitch....
They also have a dual bulb model if that is of any benefit in this situation...


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 14, 2014)

I really like that Raptor. I wonder what the footprint would look like in my room.

They have a 6" version at the local store.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 15, 2014)

I have seen them used and they have a great footprint. But you want to keep them in as close a space as you can fit it in so that you don't lose lumen concentration.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 16, 2014)

My room is 6Wx8Lx8H and I am going to rebuild my hood to hold two 1k bulbs and put in exhaust fan to drawl heat out, the hood be 6ft X 4ft x 12 inch flange or so with thin window glass.  Not for sure if I am going this way just yet. 
Can't wait to restart my grow soon..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 16, 2014)

I doubt that thin window glass will hold up to the heat from 2000W HPS, plus it is quite dangerous.  I wouldn't put anything but tempered glass in a reflector hood.  I don't know how many times I have raise up while working on the plants in my room and hit my head on the glass in the reflector.  Doing something like that with thin window glass could be deadly--glass like that can cut you so bad.


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2014)

my 2 cents...I have run 2 600w in a 4x4 tent and that is about right for lumens


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2014)

have you ever thought about using 2 1k lights and flipper box with a timer? 1 light is on for an hr, then 2nd light comes on and first goes out. repeat for 12hr cycle.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 17, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I doubt that thin window glass will hold up to the heat from 2000W HPS, plus it is quite dangerous.  I wouldn't put anything but tempered glass in a reflector hood.  I don't know how many times I have raise up while working on the plants in my room and hit my head on the glass in the reflector.  Doing something like that with thin window glass could be deadly--glass like that can cut you so bad.





Trying to use with what I got as a windowshield for hood.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 17, 2014)

I understand that you are trying to use what you have, but window glass is not safe and it will not stand up to the heat of 2 1000W bulbs.  In addition, window glass is not meant to be hung horizontal and I have concerns about the stress on a 4 x 6 plate of thin glass mounted horizontally in a hood.  Just concerned about your safely here flyinghigh.  When I was about 11--before the days of safety glass, I ran through a plate glass door.  Took over a hundred stitches to close up the numerous lacerations.  Glass can cut you incredibly bad.  Some places we can skimp, some places we can't.  Please please do not make a 4 x 6' hood with thin window glass!


----------



## Locked (Sep 17, 2014)

I would think a reflector for each bulb would allow for a better light spread.


----------



## DrFever (Sep 17, 2014)

Hushpuppy said:


> I have seen them used and they have a great footprint. But you want to keep them in as close a space as you can fit it in so that you don't lose lumen concentration.


 Out of curiosity  i ran 2000 watts  in  187 sq foot  room    with 10.69 watts per sq foot imprint   i   vegged  5 weeks  and made  7 pounds    72 plants  what as my  lumen per sq foot ?????  1   - 1000 mh  and 1 - 1000 HPS   i am guessing  max maybe  500 lumen  per sq foot ???  and how much  is it suppose to be  lumen per sq foot for  actual ???? 

View attachment !cid_0312012200a.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 17, 2014)

Lets all bow down to the Dr....  the absolute best herb grower on planet earth....    all hail Fever...


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 18, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I understand that you are trying to use what you have, but window glass is not safe and it will not stand up to the heat of 2 1000W bulbs.  In addition, window glass is not meant to be hung horizontal and I have concerns about the stress on a 4 x 6 plate of thin glass mounted horizontally in a hood.  Just concerned about your safely here flyinghigh.  When I was about 11--before the days of safety glass, I ran through a plate glass door.  Took over a hundred stitches to close up the numerous lacerations.  Glass can cut you incredibly bad.  Some places we can skimp, some places we can't.  Please please do not make a 4 x 6' hood with thin window glass!





Well it was a thought of cheap, save money..  after building a 3k work shed 16wx20Lx16 overall height..  I think I'll just buy a temper glass..
Ty and Ty all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 18, 2014)

DrFever said:


> Out of curiosity i ran 2000 watts in 187 sq foot room with 10.69 watts per sq foot imprint i vegged 5 weeks and made 7 pounds 72 plants what as my lumen per sq foot ????? 1 - 1000 mh and 1 - 1000 HPS i am guessing max maybe 500 lumen per sq foot ??? and how much is it suppose to be lumen per sq foot for actual ????




 I'm sorry, but I call BULL.  There is no way that this is a 500 lumen per sq ft grow....


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Sep 18, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I'm sorry, but I call BULL. There is no way that this is a 500 lumen per sq ft grow....



Hes gods gift to mj tho THG....   it has to be true...  LMAO  :48:


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 18, 2014)

Flyinghigh said:


> Ok thinking of buying 2)-600 watts hps to go into a 6x8 room.
> Will this be enough lighting.?


My flower room is 8'x8', I grow a 4'X4' SCROG, and I've grown several really nice crops with a single 600 watt HPS.
 That said, I consider it a bare minimum. I've recently bought a second 600 watt fixture and plan on installing it for the upcoming winter grow.

 My ballasts are dimmable, so I usually start out at 75% with the single unit in my previous grows. I'll start the double out at 50, and after a couple of weeks I'll jump them up to 75%, and then up to full potential.

 It's just my silly way of growing, and in no way am I saying it's right or the only way, just my way. I could live to be a hundred and never feel I've earned the title "expert", but I've got lots 'o buds in jars and my methods work just fine for me.

 Thought I should mention too that my first SCROG was with 12 plants. The next was with 9, and the last was with six. I didn't notice a significant difference in harvest between the three grows, so it's six at a time from now on.


----------



## superman (Sep 29, 2014)

For my 2 cents, a 600 watt hps is almost 10%more efficient than a 1k. So 2 600s will give far more light (almost 30%) and much more coverage with very little added heat ( less than 10%) and can be kept closer. 600s all the way!!! 
 I forgot to mention that they, the 600, is about 22% more efficient than a 400.
  Peace, SM


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 29, 2014)

TL;DR

I use two 600's in my 4.5' x 4.5' tents (two tents, 4 lights total)
It gives a larger footprint, and I have an added bonus of using two different brand 600w bulbs, which is giving my footprint a "cross spectrum" style due to one bulb having more in one area of the spectrum, and another end of the spectrum on the other. Also, if one dies, at least it will have the power of one other for the time that it's down (which should be short if you've purchased backup ballasts / bulbs / etc). 

So again, it comes down to footprint for me, and two will always be better if you're asking which is better between the choices given in the original title of the thread. 


My $0.02 

**edit**
After reading the first post, and not basing my thoughts off the TITLE, I would have to say... 2x 1000 watters in that amount of space would be the better thought. 

Keep on keepin' on! :aok:


----------



## superman (Sep 29, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I'm sorry, but I call BULL. There is no way that this is a 500 lumen per sq ft grow....


 Looks like one for the record books to me!!!
  Peace, SM


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 30, 2014)

Well u all makes some good points. It all about trial and errors as we learn to grow and I know that to well..


----------



## MR1 (Sep 30, 2014)

My choice would be 2x600 over one 1000.


----------



## umbra (Sep 30, 2014)

I am designing my new grow space. While 2 x 600w is good in a small space, I am increasing my space from 4x4 to 20 x 20 and I'm planning on 10 x 1000w.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 30, 2014)

umbra said:


> I am designing my new grow space. While 2 x 600w is good in a small space, I am increasing my space from 4x4 to 20 x 20 and I'm planning on 10 x 1000w.



:baby::stoned::cool2::shocked::spit:


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 30, 2014)

umbra said:


> I am designing my new grow space. While 2 x 600w is good in a small space, I am increasing my space from 4x4 to 20 x 20 and I'm planning on 10 x 1000w.


I have a friend that did the same thing. We're allowed 12 plants here, and he only ran ten at a time, each with a thousand watt light on it. You could watch his electric meter spin like a 78 RPM record. Massive yields, though.


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 30, 2014)

I would do 2 600's barebulb with an AC.


----------



## roach (Oct 1, 2014)

I like a mixed spectrum and have a 400w MH and a 600w HPS on a light-mover.

I'm not sure why light-movers are always over-looked in regards to wattage per foot of coverage.  I've run mine for over a year and have equal growth wall-to-wall.


----------



## superman (Oct 1, 2014)

roach said:


> I like a mixed spectrum and have a 400w MH and a 600w HPS on a light-mover.
> 
> I'm not sure why light-movers are always over-looked in regards to wattage per foot of coverage. I've run mine for over a year and have equal growth wall-to-wall.


  The first light I bought over 8 year ago was a dual. A Sun System 7 with a 400 mh and a 400 hps. Worked pretty good, veg with the mh, then flip the hps on and flower with both. Don't use it a lot anymore, mostly in the coldest part of the winter for the heat. But it works as good now as the day I bought it.
  Peace, SM


----------

